# Soul Drinkers, How many robotic legs does Sarpedon have now?



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been busy working on a Soul Drinkers army for some of the srea tournaments and if you read the title you know my question. I've only read the omnibus, so I was wondering as of now how many robotic legs does Sarpedon have. On one page some guy said he had two, but, I want confirmation before I add any more legs. So far I took Tigurius and hacked off his legs, glued him a plastic goblin spider that I clipped the static legs off and have placed 6 tyranid gaunt scythe arms on as legs, I am going to use Fabius Bile's Chirurgeon to make ny robotic legs I need and I still have some gaunt arms to use as well. So anyone's help would be appreciated.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

IIRC it is 2


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought it was only one. Could be wrong though. Very interested to see the finished article.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have read the Omnibus and that stats he only has 1 robot leg. Although I think there is a book after the Omnibus could be wrong if not then he only has 1.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I've read the Omnibus and Chapter War and just one of his legs are a bionic replacement for his leg that was torn off by a Champion of Nurgle named Vorp. After that his bionic leg gets damaged a few times here and there; but its only one leg.

Please tell me that you are not gonna give Sarpedon that goblin spiders butt are ya ? because he doesn't have that and it looks stupid everytime someone does that


----------



## rata tat tat (Dec 23, 2008)

i thought one was fully bionic and the other was only half bionic. like, one was ripped out and the other was partially chopped off. i dunno for certain. it definitely sounds like a cool build though. good luck.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, I'm giving him the spider butt. As for whether he has it or not, the books really don't say, they say he has eight legs and often compare his lower half to a spider, but never mention whether he has a thorax or not. For me its a balance issue. after some careful repositioning and filling in I think it looks good. I have seen a lot of ones where they use she-lob's body and while interesting, I always thought it looked too big and massively overpowered the rest of the mini, but I've also seen where they didn't add the thorax and it made the rest of the model look too unballanced and ungainly, like he would simply be tripping over his leags because there was little to orientate them. I personally think using the Tigurius torso which is a little bigger and beefier than a normal marine or even a normal librarian and then adding the thorax made him look a little more balanced and imposing. But that could just be me. Anyway, here's a pic, albeit not a real great one that shows what I have so far


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

nice nice


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

nice model, as far as i remember sarpedon as only one bionic leg and no spider arse. but it may be worth waiting for hellforged to come out so you get a current description of him.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes one bionic. 7 made of chaos polluted flesh.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

noooooo you done the spider back side he only has the legs no where in the book dose it say he has body of a spider.(my own view is that it looks daft evry time some one dose that)
the way i picerd im is that he still has is own legs but e cant use them so there just hangin there.
sorry if i ofended you but i had to be hounist about it.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

And honestly, I've always thought it looked worse when they just had the legs because it doesn't look balanced, but that's me.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

as far as i know and have read it is only one bionic leg, as for the spider butt, the model looks good to me either way and anyone who is willing to attempt to make sarpedon is good in my book. imo the guy would be hard to make and balance as said before.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, now for a rather technical question I am trying to make shoulderpads with the chalice emblem, and possibly ones with the tac squad arrow and assault squad, but I am wondering what is the best way to do it, make molds for casting the whole pad and emblem in resin or make molds of the emblem and use green stuff just to make the emlem


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i would make just the emblem, but that's just me. making the whole shoulderpad could be easier.


----------

